# Anavar cycle results



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey guys,

Before posting this thread online, I searched and searched to find info on a anavar only cycle with actually results but only came across one posting.

So I decided that I would record my progress on here week by week, so that others can see my experience.

I am starting an Anavar only cycle, beginning at 30mg per day with the intention of increasing to 40mg per day after the first 10 days.

Heres my stats:



5 10"


80kg


10-11 % body fat


training for around 5 years, originally a professional athlete


First time using anything in steroid form


decent overall shape and I have good strength


looking to add a lean few kilos and improve overall strength


My diet is good running high protein, moderate carbs and fats.

Alongside the Var I will be adding 10mg of creatine daily, with my usual shake ON hydrobuilder, multi vitamin, zma and tribulus.

I will keep posting my progress every couple of days and any questions let me know.

The wanger!


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Only 30-40mg? If its from an ugl, its most likely underdosed, you wont feel anything from such a low dose. Most would tell you to stay away from oral only cycles, but since your doing it make sure it worths and have a pct plan. Good luck :thumb:


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yeah mate just going to run at this dosage.

It is ugl but well known and to be honest a few people have said the exactly same as you. But I will run it and we will see, I'm like the Guinea pig haha!

I've got my pct ready! Will also record into my posting.

Thanks man!


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

what anavar are you running mate?


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

you dont need anavar to put a few kilos on.. you need to up your protein

Anavar cycles are posted on here all the time and most results end in disappointment


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm using an ugl but it's got a good reputation.


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

My protein intake is always hitting 180-200g daily, diet is pretty much on key.

Well I will see soon enough


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Test with it? Or you will feel like crap


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

anavar only is fine and ive had great results from it in the past. it will lower sex drive though.

to be honest mate - if your going to shut down ur bodys testosterone and do steroids why would you waste a cycle on such a low dose of anavar??? Really poor choice IMO.

If you have pharma quality var then yes 40-50mg a day would be ok but you need to double this up with any UGL.

100mg a day for 6-8 weeks or give the cycle a miss IMO


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

sitries said:


> anavar only is fine and ive had great results from it in the past. it will lower sex drive though.
> 
> to be honest mate - if your going to shut down ur bodys testosterone and do steroids why would you waste a cycle on such a low dose of anavar??? Really poor choice IMO.
> 
> ...


 I have always wanted to see how my body would react to a steroid cycle and after sometime I have bitten the bullet and decided to run with it.

I obviously haven't just bought var and ran it, I have researched.

Over a 12 week cycle with anavar ran upto 80mg per day, the body's natural testosterone decreased by 40% this is not a complete shutdown.

I am a young, natty guy and going to use appropriate pct.

but thank you for your advice, I will run it like planned, give honest reports and then record all my findings


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

hotelcalifornia said:


> what anavar are you running mate?


 They are pharmacon mate


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

its your choice bro, but since your a newbie when it comes to gear it would probably be advisable to listen to those more experienced.

what ugl anavar are you running???


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thewanger16 said:


> They are pharmacon mate


 Alright, hope it's the real deal, keep us updated


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

hotelcalifornia said:


> Alright, hope it's the real deal, keep us updated


 The source I have is legit and I checked the images online against mine and they seem to be good.

But only time will tell.

Will keep updated


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

sitries said:


> its your choice bro, but since your a newbie when it comes to gear it would probably be advisable to listen to those more experienced.
> 
> what ugl anavar are you running???


 No of course I am taking on other people opinions and advice, I believe it's the only way to become more knowledgable.

Im running pharmacon


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv not heard of them mate if im honest but hopefully they will be decent and youl have a good cycle. Why are you so set on doing such a low dose. going up to 50mg or 75mg isn't going to kill you is it and youl get a much more worthwhile cycle out of it.


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

sitries said:


> iv not heard of them mate if im honest but hopefully they will be decent and youl have a good cycle. Why are you so set on doing such a low dose. going up to 50mg or 75mg isn't going to kill you is it and youl get a much more worthwhile cycle out of it.


 They've got some good feedback online but I suppose you will never know until you run it yourself.

Im not totally set mate, I think if I don't see any results in the first 4-6 weeks I will up the dosage.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

im sure youl see results mate but just not what you could be getting with 100mg (which is the commonly dosed number with UGL var). 100mg is defo the magic number when the proper strength gains come and the vascularity and hard shredded look.

at the doses your running you would get better results off a stronger compound like dbol or even tbol.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Most var only threads go as far as this stage and never get finished, more end results are mild especially lower dose ones.


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

sitries said:


> im sure youl see results mate but just not what you could be getting with 100mg (which is the commonly dosed number with UGL var). 100mg is defo the magic number when the proper strength gains come and the vascularity and hard shredded look.
> 
> at the doses your running you would get better results off a stronger compound like dbol or even tbol.


 Well we will see mate, I will keep this updated as much as possible and accurate


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> Most var only threads go as far as this stage and never get finished, more end results are mild especially lower dose ones.


 I am definitely going to continue the post all the way through and record my progress weekly, with weight, strength and body changes


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Most var only threads go as far as this stage and never get finished, more end results are mild especially lower dose ones.


 Exactly ^^^^^


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

*ERROR 404: *anavar results not found


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thewanger16 said:


> I am definitely going to continue the post all the way through and record my progress weekly, with weight, strength and body changes


 Go for it mate, I'll be 'lurking' around it


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

anavar is my favourite steroid but id never both with a course of that dosage. go high or go home haha


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

Ok guys, week one finished.

Obviously too soon to be seeing real results or changes but hit the scales today and I am 81.6kg but I am guessing this is from the creatine more than anything else.

More a a placebo effect but strength is good, just finished a shoulder session.

3 sets of 10 seated db press with the 45s which is around my top end and still plenty in the tank.

No difference anywhere else, energy levels are the same.

Holding the diet around 3000 calories, keeping protein count around the 190-200 mark.

I will keep posting weekly, this was just a quick check in because in real terms the bar hasn't even had a chance to hit the system yet


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

You will be disappointed with that dosage.

Im 84kg and running it at 100mg per day (2nd time using it at this dosage) with Test aswell.

It doesn't build muscle very well, just good for strength and maintaining muscle whilst cutting.

But at 40mg you're just wasting a cycle IMO.


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

This might put mind at ease regarding dosing but what I've read about var I'm just bumping what every1 else has been saying that 40mg p/d is pointless, you might aswell give the money to the next homeless person you see I'd seroliously up the dose or you will be disappointed that's my thoughts anyway

https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/brand-name/pharmacom-labs/pharmacom-labs-oxandrolonos-lab-test-results/


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

bornagod said:


> This might put mind at ease regarding dosing but what I've read about var I'm just bumping what every1 else has been saying that 40mg p/d is pointless, you might aswell give the money to the next homeless person you see I'd seroliously up the dose or you will be disappointed that's my thoughts anyway
> 
> https://anaboliclab.com/lab-results/brand-name/pharmacom-labs/pharmacom-labs-oxandrolonos-lab-test-results/


 Thank you for the advice and the link


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

So following up, after hearing many people's opinions and just reading an article which was posted before, I have decided I will up the dosage.

I have only just began my cycle, 8 days in and was at 40mg dosage from tomorrow I will push it up to 80mg per day, split am and pm.

I will continue to keep posting weekly updates!


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

good choice bro. 80mg is a decent dosage and reading from the labs results - the pharmacom tabs are dosed right. run that at 80mg for 6-8 weeks and ul be more than happy


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

Let us know about your libido and mood there bound to plumit....I do like these threads were the op has alot of reading and research and comes up with the most faked steroid out there and oral only!!


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

I go for dbols over anavar for oral only cycle


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

john mcclain said:


> Let us know about your libido and mood there bound to plumit....I do like these threads were the op has alot of reading and research and comes up with the most faked steroid out there and oral only!!


 Constructive criticism, advice, tips are all welcome. But if you have nothing useful to add, keep the mouth shut.


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

sitries said:


> good choice bro. 80mg is a decent dosage and reading from the labs results - the pharmacom tabs are dosed right. run that at 80mg for 6-8 weeks and ul be more than happy


 Thanks man!


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

scott.taylor said:


> You will be disappointed with that dosage.
> 
> Im 84kg and running it at 100mg per day (2nd time using it at this dosage) with Test aswell.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the advice.

I have upped now to 80mg and I will go from there


----------



## bornagod (Mar 30, 2015)

Thewanger16 said:


> Thank you for the advice and the link


 No probs glad to help and good choice upping the dose, you'll be glad in the end


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

Thewanger16 said:


> Constructive criticism, advice, tips are all welcome. But if you have nothing useful to add, keep the mouth shut.


 You left out sarcasm my friend,also if you looked at my point I was simply stating s**t that will happen to you but after all your research you already new that!!I'd normally say good luck to someone running a cycle but you seem to clearly now what your doing and won't need..so enjoy!


----------



## Thewanger16 (Feb 13, 2016)

john mcclain said:


> You left out sarcasm my friend,also if you looked at my point I was simply stating s**t that will happen to you but after all your research you already new that!!I'd normally say good luck to someone running a cycle but you seem to clearly now what your doing and won't need..so enjoy!


 Thanks for that, much appreciated


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

john mcclain said:


> Let us know about your libido and mood there bound to plumit....I do like these threads were the op has alot of reading and research and comes up with the most faked steroid out there and oral only!!


 Iv done plenty of cycles (inj and oral) and nothing wrong with oral only. Anavar on its own is spot on. no sides, hard, strong, ripped and veins all over the place. Love it!


----------



## john mcclain (Jan 15, 2016)

sitries said:


> Iv done plenty of cycles (inj and oral) and nothing wrong with oral only. Anavar on its own is spot on. no sides, hard, strong, ripped and veins all over the place. Love it!


 Good for you...but your experience is exactly that yours...no the fact is if he runs this long enough HE WILL STOP PRODUCING HIS OWN TESTOSTERONE...that will mean a sharp drop in libido and mood,yes he will be harder and dryer because there's no test but is it wise????


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

Some peoples sex drive drops off a little on var, others doesn't, he can try for himself.

In in all honestly, my personal opinion and I haven't cycled now for over a year is that once you add heavier compounds Into the mix you start getting side effects and have to manage them. Gyno, water, retention, spots, hair loss Etc etc. Personally for me it is gyno even on 1 shot of test a week and I just can't be areas anymore with the balancing act of trying to manage it so for me anavar only is a nice easy cycle. If needed you can add in some proviron at a low dose to help with any libido issues


----------



## Mj9020 (Sep 16, 2016)

I'd like to know exactly how this did end up lol?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Dead lee said:


> Most var only threads go as far as this stage and never get finished, more end results are mild especially lower dose ones.





Thewanger16 said:


> I am definitely going to continue the post all the way through and record my progress weekly, with weight, strength and body changes


 :whistling:


----------



## Mj9020 (Sep 16, 2016)

Dead lee said:


> :whistling:


 Haha this is why I asked!


----------

